# Laura Bechtolsheimer and Mistral Hojris Arena Video



## Doris'Dad (10 August 2012)

Hi guys, another video I wanted to share that I took yesterday of Laura and Alf. Hope you like it.

http://youtu.be/AHeuskCJgP8


----------

